# 3/6 weekend



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2010)

not to jinx it but looks like some early spring skiing this weekend. sunny and temps almost 40 in So VT.

planning to take the kids to Okemo and Bromley + packing the sunscreen


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 2, 2010)

Agreed!  Conditions should be ideal...sunshine, lighter winds, seasonable temps!  All the makings of a great time!


----------



## Angus (Mar 2, 2010)

Winnchill: What's your extended prognostication for the remainder of the month? The snow just turned off last year at the end of February and put a real dent in my April skiing - maybe my favorite month! Thanks for all your comments and discussions on these boards too!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2010)

will be at bromley, heading up Friday afternoon...might pull the 7yr old out of school and go up thurs night, ski Fri/Sat ......  will be a fantastic weekend (and its my bday on sunday) what better way to spend it!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep,  i plan to be out there 2/3 days this week/weekend

Slather it and baste, bright sun today here thru Sunday . Time to get the soft shell and spring gloves  out leave  the hard shell  and layers home.  'MMMM brats n' brewskis on the deck


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 2, 2010)

Angus said:


> Winnchill: What's your extended prognostication for the remainder of the month? The snow just turned off last year at the end of February and put a real dent in my April skiing - maybe my favorite month! Thanks for all your comments and discussions on these boards too!



Tough to say....we're definately heading into a breather for now....sometimes it takes a major event like last weeks to kind of "wipe the slate clean" for a while.  Pattern indicators head towards a neutral stage for the next week, however, we may have something left in the tank for the rest of the month.  With El Nino still instigating things, I wouldn't be surprised to see another couple of storm threats.  One may be around the middle of next week that we'll be tracking.  Could be more rainy/mixing scenario though--and perhaps another around mid-month.  We'll see.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking forward to the weekend! It'll be nice to not have to layer up so much.


----------

